# We Would Like To Thank You All!



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

We at Vape King have also achieved amazing growth thanks to you guys. 

No where near as big as ecigssa but good for us. 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/14)

Thanks to you guys  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

Well in turn we have to thank you for a couple of things... like creating this platform in the first place and then secondly for stocking and running an awesome online shop where we can get all the stuff that keeps us from stinking stinkies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

Aw thanks Rob. Here I come,





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (27/4/14)

I agree with @Rob Fisher. Thank you @Gizmo for the grait forum! Don't think vaping would be growing so fast in SA if we didn't have the option to come and read all the thoughts and reviews from different users.


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Well done Giz and Stroods. You guys have done great things in such a short space of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

Could that be a silver approved badge?? Don't forget I got the lovely pic 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Lol
I've done my review already on the retailer called VapeKing -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

PS- I also got a lovely pic of the Vape King himself. badass Giz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

Hehe you got me :$)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

Hi all, I must say the price and product looks good and not having to wait for a RDA's or RBA's to arrive is great so I decided to order a RDA just to test the water and my experience was not a good one, I ordered and paid for overnight shipment and was told the next day I will only receive it in 4 to 5 days so I cancelled my order because it was not shipped as yet. So for me it is back to fasttech at least there I understand I will have to wait 3 weeks.


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Aw thanks Rob. Here I come,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that is so freaken funny OMG LOLOLOL


----------



## vaalboy (30/5/14)

Personally I think you guys have done a sterling job. Great site, great marketing, good stock, good availability and great customer service. I recon these attributes are the secret to online trading success. So glad Vapeking has set the bar!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Hi all, I must say the price and product looks good and not having to wait for a RDA's or RBA's to arrive is great so I decided to order a RDA just to test the water and my experience was not a good one, I ordered and paid for overnight shipment and was told the next day I will only receive it in 4 to 5 days so I cancelled my order because it was not shipped as yet. So for me it is back to fasttech at least there I understand I will have to wait 3 weeks.


When did you order your kit chap ..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (30/5/14)

He ordered from us Rowan. Unfortunately overnight is only calculated in working days like has always been globally. The payment was only received today 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/5/14)

Oh ok so he paid today . Courier collects today and prolly deliver to where ever he is on Monday . Whats so bad about that ??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (30/5/14)

Yea Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> When did you order your kit chap ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thursday morning and paid for it before 11H00


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Thursday morning and paid for it before 11H00


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/5/14)

Ok . So when did you want it delivered . And where to ...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

different banks take 1 day to clear?


----------



## thekeeperza (30/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> View attachment 5653


I think it is a PayFast issue/delay - I have had the same happen to me. Payment doesn't reflect in the vendors account from PayFast.


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> View attachment 5653


Next day as per R100 charge


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> I think it is a PayFast issue/delay - I have had the same happen to me. Payment doesn't reflect in the vendors account from PayFast.


Hi it is my first perches of e-cig hardware with PayFast but not my firs perches other stuff I get the next day that's why I did it before 11H00


----------



## thekeeperza (30/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Hi it is my first perches of e-cig hardware with PayFast but not my firs perches other stuff I get the next day that's why I did it before 11H00


Glitches in the system to happen from time to time - if you ordered from VapeKing just have a chat with them to sort it out.


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Hi it is my first perches of e-cig hardware with PayFast but not my firs perches other stuff I get the next day that's why I did it before 11H00


And when I phoned this afternoon the goods was still in the shop?


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Glitches in the system to happen from time to time - if you ordered from VapeKing just have a chat with them to sort it out.


Then I saw a review by Charlene complaining of the same problem on the site's revies


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> I think it is a PayFast issue/delay - I have had the same happen to me. Payment doesn't reflect in the vendors account from PayFast.


Convermation


thekeeperza said:


> Glitches in the system to happen from time to time - if you ordered from VapeKing just have a chat with them to sort it out.


Confirmed with PayFast and a conformation e-mail sent to VapeKing as shown by attached jpeg.


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

denizenx said:


> different banks take 1 day to clear?


It is not different banks VapeKing has a account with payfast


----------



## WestCoastFog (30/5/14)

I dont know if it is just me, but most of my vape purchases are impulse driven and when I decided Thursday morning to get my firs dripper I could see myself sitting with a cup of coffee and my newly build sub ohm dripper ,first for me but practiced a lot with YouTube, and vaping to my hearts content the whole weekend, but this dream was crushed this afternoon.


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

i know dude, it's horrible when you get all excited for something and it doesn't pan out. keep the faith, things will come right.


----------



## WestCoastFog (31/5/14)

denizenx said:


> i know dude, it's horrible when you get all excited for something and it doesn't pan out. keep the faith, things will come right.


Thanx, ya sucking my kayfun red hot to get the clouds going LOL.


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Thanx, ya sucking my kayfun red hot to get the clouds going LOL.



lol tomorrow i'm drilling my one drip tip with a bigger hole for more cloudyness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/14)

Dude, I know all too well how the excitement of some or other new gadget can overwhelm a person... I've landed up in this situation many times and got very frustrated. I'm generalizing here, not referring to any vendor in particular. It's awesome when everything works perfectly, Internet is running smooth, no hiccups with the online store, payment works, warehouse guys are on the ball, dispatch is wide awake and couriers don't have any "mechanical breakdowns". But sometimes, shit just happens. They say that patience is a virtue, it's not! It's a skill


----------



## Chop007 (31/5/14)

Awesome people, excellent team, rocking vibe, smooth website, this is a combination that results in great success and you have it in bucket loads, well done and thank you, you are da bomb.


----------



## WestCoastFog (31/5/14)

Chop007 said:


> Awesome people, excellent team, rocking vibe, smooth website, this is a combination that results in great success and you have it in bucket loads, well done and thank you, you are da bomb.


Yes I will try you, had a look at your sit and shipping seems fair and products great just waiting for vapeking to refund me.


----------



## WestCoastFog (31/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, I know all too well how the excitement of some or other new gadget can overwhelm a person... I've landed up in this situation many times and got very frustrated. I'm generalizing here, not referring to any vendor in particular. It's awesome when everything works perfectly, Internet is running smooth, no hiccups with the online store, payment works, warehouse guys are on the ball, dispatch is wide awake and couriers don't have any "mechanical breakdowns". But sometimes, shit just happens. They say that patience is a virtue, it's not! It's a skill



Yes it is true, but it is strange how it seems to happen more often at some vendors


----------



## WestCoastFog (31/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, I know all too well how the excitement of some or other new gadget can overwhelm a person... I've landed up in this situation many times and got very frustrated. I'm generalizing here, not referring to any vendor in particular. It's awesome when everything works perfectly, Internet is running smooth, no hiccups with the online store, payment works, warehouse guys are on the ball, dispatch is wide awake and couriers don't have any "mechanical breakdowns". But sometimes, shit just happens. They say that patience is a virtue, it's not! It's a skill


Yes, and I understand that "shit happens" my biggest problem is that the vendor is not b


----------



## Chop007 (31/5/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Yes I will try you, had a look at your sit and shipping seems fair and products great just waiting for vapeking to refund me.


Thanks for your comment but I was saying that I have only ever had good service from Vape King and I thank them as well. Sometimes stuff happens with products, , shipping etc etc. I am sure they will sort you out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (31/5/14)

------ POST DELETED BY ADMIN -------

WestCoastFog I appreciate that you are getting frustrated here, but we cannot allow this situation to spiral out of control. Please refrain from making public defamatory posts.

I will be personally informing the Vendor in question of your frustrations and ask them please to respond appropriately.

Considering that this is a Saturday evening, and the vendor is closed on a Sunday, I cannot offer any indication as to when there will be a response. - Devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (31/5/14)

I have received this note is it normal ?

Your message (We Would Like To Thank You All!) contains inappropriate content. Please do not discuss content of this nature on our site. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

dude please try and resolve things with your vendor before slaggin them off in public.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/14)

Hi @WestCoastFog can I please have your order number so I can check if your refund has been processed?


----------



## WestCoastFog (1/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @WestCoastFog can I please have your order number so I can check if your refund has been processed?


Hi it is *#1395* Thank you.


----------



## WestCoastFog (3/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @WestCoastFog can I please have your order number so I can check if your refund has been processed?


 Hi Stroodlepuff can you tell me if you have any news on the refund.
Thank you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> Hi Stroodlepuff can you tell me if you have any news on the refund.
> Thank you



Hi Robert

Your refund was processed over the weekend, you should have received it by now?


----------

